# Moccasin creek



## walters (Mar 18, 2018)

Got into moccasin Creek today, done caught a load of trout, very beautiful


----------



## walters (Mar 18, 2018)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 18, 2018)

we use to camp all the time at Moccasin Creek when I was a kid.  It wasn't near that nice then.  And you could tent camp right out by the dock under the trees there.  It was before the pavillion was put in.

Hope you have a great stay there.


----------



## sparky (Mar 18, 2018)

rub it in why don't cha ! looks like a lot of people for a sunday,tell em to go back to work !


----------



## walters (Mar 18, 2018)

*Campers*

About 8 campers here now, we are on a river campsite and they stay full


----------



## walters (Mar 19, 2018)

*Peanuts*

Boiled peanuts are on


----------



## snuffy (Mar 20, 2018)

Love that place. Will be going sometime this year when the grandboys get out of school.


----------



## Mark R (Mar 20, 2018)

what ya catch the trout with ?


----------



## walters (Mar 20, 2018)

*Trout*

Trout doe mainly, have used some Joe flies, meal Worms


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 20, 2018)

Did you get a rockin' storm thru there last night around midnight?

It was rough down here in the flat area


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow,,,, looks like a beautiful place,,,,


----------



## walters (Mar 20, 2018)

*Camp*



NE GA Pappy said:


> Did you get a rockin' storm thru there last night around midnight?
> 
> It was rough down here in the flat area



It thunder and lightning some but this place is tucked down in a hole between some mtns, I never felt nothing rocking, but after eating all them peanuts I slept like a baby


----------



## walters (Mar 20, 2018)

*Camp*



Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,, looks like a beautiful place,,,,


It is a beautiful place especially camping here this early in the year before it starts packing up, one of the nicest ones I've been too


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Mar 21, 2018)

I kept looking for pictures of the trout, us south Ga. boys don't get to see them often.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 21, 2018)

the mountain laurel is already blooming?


----------



## chelseacoley (Mar 21, 2018)

My grandfather use to be the game warden in that area. We camped there a lot when I was a child as it was a "convenient vacation". It didn’t matter that my grandparents lived five minutes up the road, I still enjoyed it thoroughly. Precious childhood memories.


----------



## walters (Mar 21, 2018)

*Going home*

Well for it to have been such a beautiful trip I'm leaving out now headed home with snow on the hood of my truck and man it is cold this morning, but had a blast


----------



## walters (Mar 21, 2018)

*Pic*

Snow, snowed on us all way to toccoa, just a dusting buy pretty


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 21, 2018)

*yellow light*

Where did you get that yellow light? LED? Looking for one for my awning.


----------



## walters (Mar 21, 2018)

*It's orange*

It's orange, led, bought it at a beach flea market couple years ago ,they make them, I've seen them at uncle Bill's flea market too, bout 20.00


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 21, 2018)

Great camping spot. Used to go camping at wild cat creek often when I was younger. We would go about 8 miles up and ruff it tent camping under the stars.  Went one time when Haley's Comet came by and saw it in a big field with a telescope.
Love camping just you and nature.


----------



## NugeForPres (Mar 21, 2018)

Man that looks like fun.  I may have to try that place out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks like it was a good trip. Definitely the right time of year to be there. A few weeks more and it will be full of all kind of idjits trampling the creeks.


----------



## walters (Mar 21, 2018)

*Camp*

We fished wildcat while we was up there,
It is a beautiful place also, but road is rough


----------



## Jason C (Apr 10, 2018)

Love that place! My favorite camping spot


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> we use to camp all the time at Moccasin Creek when I was a kid.  It wasn't near that nice then.  And you could tent camp right out by the dock under the trees there.  It was before the pavillion was put in.
> 
> Hope you have a great stay there.



Yeah I remember the first time we went, was around 1968, not much there but a field of small pines. Went back in the mid 90's and it was completely different. Looks even better now. We always went to the sliding rock on Wildcat Creek to cool off. It's a good place to camp and check out the Tallulah River/Coleman River senic area as well.
It's close enough to go to Helen or the fair in Hiawassee too. 
We would fish on Wildcat Creek and also on the pier at the state park. I always thought it was cool to drive up 197 from Clarksville and drive through the Soque River dip in the road.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2018)

walters said:


> It's orange, led, bought it at a beach flea market couple years ago ,they make them, I've seen them at uncle Bill's flea market too, bout 20.00



When I saw that little streetlight by your campsite marker post I thought "they really have made improvements. I'm assuming that's yours?
Nice looking set-up.


----------



## walters (Apr 11, 2018)

*Yes*

Yes it's mine, my wife loves her lights, she has palmtrees rope lights, party lights, solar lights
It makes her happy that's what matters


----------



## the Lackster (Apr 16, 2018)

great looking setup there friend. I cant begin to count the childhood memories there.


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 17, 2018)

a perfect spot to camp..................when school is in session


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 18, 2018)

walters said:


> We fished wildcat while we was up there,
> It is a beautiful place also, but road is rough



And gona get rougher The green man has no intentions of scrapping and such...including Tallulah River due to the lack of funds !! They are also closing a lot of roads....sad to say !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 18, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And gona get rougher The green man has no intentions of scrapping and such...including Tallulah River due to the lack of funds !! They are also closing a lot of roads....sad to say !!



I didn't realize the impact. I haven't been on many lately;

"Unfortunately, due to changes in agency programs and declining budgets,
many of the 81,000 miles of roads now available for use by passenger cars
are rapidly decaying to the point that the public is finding it difficult to
negotiate the potholes and ruts, thus jeopardizing a safe and enjoyable
experience that most take for granted."

https://www.fs.fed.us/t-d/pubs/pdfpubs/pdf02713814/pdf02713814.pdf


----------

